# Media center build!



## Acneman (Apr 30, 2008)

Hullo, ill be putting together a lil media pc soom and thought id be quite stupid not get a bit of feed back on my components

CPU: Q6600
Case: Silverstone SG02 
Mobo: ASUS P5E-VM HDMI Micro atx
RAM : GeIL 4x1GB PC2-8500C5 1066MHz
FAN: Zalman CNPS8700 (Low profile)
DVD: LiteOn LH-20A1L-14C
HDD: Samsung 1TB HD103UJ
PSU: Silverstons own ssf psu 500w

The only restrictions of the case is that the cpu fan is no taller than 78mm (zalman is 67mm) and the combined depth of power supply and optical drive cannot exceed 355mm (psu + dvd = 320mm). Im going with the silverstone psu because its got short cables and its fairly light. 

Im going to bung in 2 Noctua NF-R8 80mm fans and 1 more to replace the fan on the hdd caddy. They also have a additional cross flow fan which ill get anyway. The mobo allows overclocking and ill be mucking around to find the right balance between power and noise.

Also has anyone used the gyration go mouse and keyboard?

Iv done a fair bit of research but does anyone have any suggestions?
Thanks
AM


----------



## Eclecticos (Apr 30, 2008)

Cool. Looks like you have all the right stuff picked out.
If I ever build a HTPC it will be in a thermaltake mystic.


----------



## PartyLikeARockStar (May 1, 2008)

I'd like to suggest going with a Thermaltake Lanbox Lite.

Works as a gaming PC for most, or a nice HTPC case that can fit watercooling and a full ATX PSU.


----------



## echo75 (May 1, 2008)

my HTPC-






Celeron 3 Ghz
Zalman 7500 LED
Asrock HDTV 775 media edition.
Hauppauge 1000 TV/DTV tuner
Nvidia 7900GT passive cooled
1GB DDR ram
Microsort Windows Media wireless keyboard and Remote control.
AGP wireless optical mouse.
WindowsXP Media edition OS

the case is built to dampen noise, cusion vibrations and even has separate compatments for PSU and drives , its silent as a grave and working sweet now for a year and a half.


----------



## Dia01 (May 1, 2008)

Just for idea's.  I'm currently using the following:

Case - Thermaltake DH102, 
Mobo - Gigabyte P35-DS3R V2, 
CPU - E6600, 
GPU - Gainward 8800GTS 320MB, 
PSU - Corsair HX520W, 
RAM - Corsair (2x 1GB) DDR2 800 XMS2 , 
HDD - Seagate 320GB & Samsung 500GB, 
CD/DVD - LiteOn, 
TV Tuner - Dvico Fusion HDTV PCI-e Dual, 
TV-LG 42" Plasma, 
Vista Premium 32

Photo's - http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/1386.html


----------



## Acneman (May 1, 2008)

the thing i dont like about the htpc cases is there just so big. I also really like the hdmi port on my mobo. Im not gaming and it'll really help to keep the heat down. And as far as i can see the only upgrade ill ever have to make is an additional hard drive and blue ray

Dia01 your build looks spectacular!


----------



## Acneman (May 1, 2008)

How do you guys like the remote thingies? I was planning on using standard xp but im tempted by vista. Only thing is iv used vista for about 5 minutes so dont really know what to make of it


----------



## echo75 (May 1, 2008)

the microsoft mediacenter remote works fine here.


----------



## Azazel (May 1, 2008)

no GPU?


----------



## paybackdaman (May 1, 2008)

I went with the SG01 for mine. Great little case. Keeps my HD at 24 degrees C, proc at 30 degrees C, mobo at 27 degrees C, GPU at 45 degrees C

Silverstone SG01
LG Blu-ray drive
MSI K9NGM4-F V.2 
AMD Athlon x2 4000+ w/Arctic Cooler LP CPU cooler
2 GB (2 x 1GB) A-Data DDR2-800
MSI 8400GS with Component video dongle
550W Rosewill w/120mm fan (helps with pulling heat from CPU cooler)
500GB Wester Digital Caviar with variable RPM speed (5400 to 7200RPM)
Rosewill 62 in 1 card reader

The front of the case looks sleek in my Entertainment center. =)


----------



## Acneman (May 1, 2008)

azazel said:


> no GPU?



Like i said mobo comes with hdmi port and as im not gaming it just has be be blue ray compatible

paybackdaman - thanks for mentioning that, iv been getting a little wary. SG02 is almost identical. So running temps are fine? im mostly concerned about the cpu, whats the stock temp of the AMD Athlon x2 4000+? Also did you use the silverstone cross flow fan?


----------



## Azazel (May 1, 2008)

i would get a dedicated graphics card. nothing expensive. 

maybe this
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/140617


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 1, 2008)

IMO, down that proc to like an e8200 and pickup an HD3650.


----------



## Acneman (May 1, 2008)

Iv got a q6600 going spare so ill be using that, i suppose i could underclock it if need be

Why would you get a dedicated graphics card? The G35 chip seems ok, and as long as it can run 1080p?? i was plannng on omitting the GPU to reduce case temps


----------



## Dia01 (May 1, 2008)

I'm using a logitech 785 universal remote.  You can program as many remotes on this thing as you need and works quite well.
http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/remotes/universal_remotes/devices/370&cl=au,en
I'm also using a microsoft MCE wireless keyboard with an integrated mouse.  It works fine but the mouse is a bit of a pain in the ass.  I couldn't find the link on Microsoft's site but here's a link from the place I purchased it from.
http://www.itsdirect.com.au/com_pro...emote_Keyboard__Designed_for_XP_Media_Center_

Vista is fine, especially like the media centre.


----------

